# 12/21 skyway report



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

got there at 6 am. just as we pull in to park, the lady next to us pulls in a 23" gag. looks like it will be a good day.

no keepers gags for us today but we were visited by an old friend.
spanish mackeral showed up for a short time. 










jeremy's biggest spanish mackeral so far. 25 1/2 inches and about 4 or 5 pounds. 

we also had a visit by bonito today. surprise surprise. 










this one was caught by the lady next to us. i think her name is trisha. it was her first bonito. 

we saw another guy limit out on mangos. most were 14 to 16 inches.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Only you Rip.. Can pull up Boneheads and spanish this time a year....

Im assuming you were in "The Alley"?


----------



## straps57 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice Spanish. Was it a lonely Bonito or did he have friends?


----------



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

actually we were in the shallows with the bonito. the mack was caught around #130. go figure!?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

If anyone knows the pier its you .. and skyjay, Scooter, Dive2fish, etc etc.. Very impressive


----------



## regulator70 (Sep 6, 2008)

i'll be at skyway next week hunting bonito and friends. they make gr8 blackend fish burritos.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

nice spanish. say bonita are good eating? years ago we were on a head boat and caught a bunch of em and the mates said they were not good eating. but then again thats back when amberjack were considered not good table fare either.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I love that Skyway, I'm surprised we don't have more people from there on here.


----------



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

maybe you know something that i don't know about bonito table fare. i think they taste like crap myself, but they work great for cut bait (or whole if you target big sharks or goliaths). we are gonna be there this sunday and again sometime around new years day.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

bonita sure is a pretty fish. im guessing part of the jack family. years ago when we caught them i thought man too bad they arent good eating cause we loaded up on them, released all of them, and i thought man how can those things not be good eating when they looked like small tuna. 
im guessing they must have a very bloody flesh? can you not bleed them like a blue and improve the taste? so what do they taste like? i know up here the lakes are loaded up with carp and they taste like eating a muddy high top converse tennis shoe. but then carp dont have the beauty of the bonita. i think if i had a daughter i would name her Bonita


----------



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

spanish translation for bonita is "beautiful" literally.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i think bonita are related to tunas


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

bluefish1928 said:


> i think bonita are related to tunas


You are correct. Tuna are also related to mackeral and wahoo as I recall.


----------



## regulator70 (Sep 6, 2008)

bonita can be bled to improve the taste. ive been on the south pier since the 27th, and havent got a keeper gag or snapper yet. ive caught a dozen or so undersized snapper and a dozen gag between 10 and 18 inches.


----------

